# Trying to find a makeup school/classes



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 30, 2007)

I just graduated from a vocational high school and I'm a licensed cosmetologist. We never really went over makeup in school...at all actually. But this is what I want to do.

I'm having some trouble finding a school or even classes on makeup. Everywhere I look pretty much incorporates hair and a little bit of makeup. I know most people on here don't live in Jersey, but if you can give me any tips to help me in finding a school or classes, or any ideas, or suggestions.

I'm trying to get more experience with colors, blending....everything to do with makeup. I also want to build up my resume.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jul 30, 2007)

Until you find a school in your area, may I suggest is PRACTICE PRACTICE PRACTICE. 

That's the only way you will get better. If your friends are going out or something, offer to do their make up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  That's how I learned and realized that this is something I wanted to do.


----------



## Babycakes (Sep 14, 2007)

Cosmetology should include more classes on makeup..I went to esthetician school (clinical skincare) and we had a whole sessions just for makeup,as well as color theory,skin tones,etc.I went to the 600 hr.school,but states differ..you could try going to get your skincare license,some require only 260 hours.Also-MAC has various classes,I just attended the smokey eye seminar..was great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope this helps.


----------



## pixichik77 (Sep 16, 2007)

For those who don't know, cosmetology school rarely touches makeup.  I beleive we only had to complete 10 "makeups" (which we did on each other when we were bored) to satisfy requirements.

As for classes and schools... NY has tons, just google. Elsewhere in the country there are a couple of bachelor's programs for makeup if you want a degree.  They will be theater biased.  I am in one of those programs and love it.  But it's not for everyone.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babycakes* 

 
_Cosmetology should include more classes on makeup..I went to esthetician school (clinical skincare) and we had a whole sessions just for makeup,as well as color theory,skin tones,etc.I went to the 600 hr.school,but states differ..you could try going to get your skincare license,some require only 260 hours.Also-MAC has various classes,I just attended the smokey eye seminar..was great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope this helps._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pixichik77* 

 
_For those who don't know, cosmetology school rarely touches makeup.  I beleive we only had to complete 10 "makeups" (which we did on each other when we were bored) to satisfy requirements.

As for classes and schools... NY has tons, just google. Elsewhere in the country there are a couple of bachelor's programs for makeup if you want a degree.  They will be theater biased.  I am in one of those programs and love it.  But it's not for everyone._

 
so if I was a skin care specialist, thats different from an esthetician? (i'm asking because a lady at my job has her license but it says skin care specialist, not esthetician)I had a scholarship to go to school to be an esthetician, but my guidance counselor took it away from me because she said i already had my cosmetology license. (i was pissed) MAC has classes you can take if you don't work for them?? We never did makeup once while I was in school. And what is theater makeup?? Sorry for all the questions guys, but I appreciate all of your help.


----------



## martygreene (Sep 19, 2007)

Check the sticky in this forum for more information on trainings, seminars, and the like.


----------



## Babycakes (Sep 20, 2007)

An esthetician is the same as a skincare specialist,which is what it says on the license.

Theater makeup is like for plays,think theatrical,clown makeup,stage makeup (special fx makeup).

A major makeup school I know of is Joe Blascos,I know they have one in Orlando,not sure of where else.

MAC M.A. usually will tell you about free classes/events.

HTH!

S


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babycakes* 

 
_An esthetician is the same as a skincare specialist,which is what it says on the license.

Theater makeup is like for plays,think theatrical,clown makeup,stage makeup (special fx makeup).

A major makeup school I know of is Joe Blascos,I know they have one in Orlando,not sure of where else.

MAC M.A. usually will tell you about free classes/events.

HTH!

S_

 
thanks a lot! a friend of mine just got accepted into that school in orlando..not really my thing though. you've helped me a lot


----------



## lnancy (Sep 21, 2007)

Make Up Designory is really good school for makeup.  Its located in New York and Los Angeles and I attached the link below.  Its really expensive though but if you really want to become a makeup artist.. i would suggest going there.  

http://www.mud.edu/about_mud.html


----------

